# BBQ sauces i have right now...



## BOSTN BEANER (Jun 2, 2011)

thought it would be cool to share all the bbq sauces i use...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2011)

Try making your own.  There are some real good one's out there.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope you dont use the one in the back


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 3, 2011)

*    You have a great selection of sauces there    !  I've never seen Bull's Eye before.  I usually just make my own sauce, though, it's pretty easy....  *


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a whole bunch of half full bottles one time, I just dumped them all together in a empty vinegar gallon container.


----------



## BOSTN BEANER (Jun 3, 2011)

I love bulls-eye! Its my favorite probably.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2011)

BOSTN BEANER said:
			
		

> I love bulls-eye! Its my favorite probably.



Me too!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 3, 2011)

You need a  Reverend Marvin's in your collection.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Buzz, I'm down to one bottle.    Time to order. Love the stuff!


----------



## BigAL (Jun 4, 2011)

Never tried some of those.  My go to sauce is Kraft Mesquite cause it is usually the only vinegar based sauce around here.  I usually add to it, like more ACV, garlic, onion, etc.

Never tried make'n my own, we just don't use that much bbq sauce.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jun 4, 2011)

Beaner - which one is your "go to" sauce?


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2011)

I like a mix of Sweet Baby Ray and Head Country hot. And, of course, the Rev's.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jun 4, 2011)

The Rev's Hot is great - even my teenage son's friends love it. I also like Bone suckin" and Russ Frank's Sassy Sauce. The all natural (*non *high fructose corn syrup) are my favorites.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2011)

Need to add some *Blues Hog* into the mix for sure ! Both types.


----------



## 3 Olives (Jun 5, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Need to add some *Blues Hog* into the mix for sure ! Both types.


Yeah, those are both great choices.


----------



## BOSTN BEANER (Jun 6, 2011)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> Beaner - which one is your "go to" sauce?




Bull's-eye origional.. or sweet baby rays...

I love both!


----------



## john pen (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta make your own ! You'll never go back to store bought !


----------



## BOSTN BEANER (Jun 6, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> Gotta make your own ! You'll never go back to store bought !




Seems like a lot of people make their own.. I must try it out and see what I come up with!


----------



## TimBear (Jun 6, 2011)

BONE HEADS said:
			
		

> I hope you dont use the one in the back


That's for the squeeky-clean steaks! If you clean your steaks before grilling; do you have to clean the grill when you're done?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2011)

I real like ketchup!


----------



## Nick2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I recently purchased some blues hog and did the 50/50 with beef broth thing for brisket...I will not be going back to kroger brand or anythin else that smells like acrid liquid smoke(Rempe brainwashed me)  Just a note: the blues hog product itself is actually economically priced...it was the $5 shipping and $8 handling that was so absurd.  They know they have the monopoly on that stuff...and that I am willing to pay for the quality difference...so they push the limits a little...

Another aside, head country was more expensive to purchase than blues hog from their respective websites...so I bought more Hogg even though I still want to try head country or a Mix of those two.

One last one:  a little more off topic, I bought the MSG butcher BBQ inject bag that makes inject for 12 briskets and it was way better than my homemade concoction of Accent, unsalted beef broth, and garlic powder.


----------



## bknox (Jun 7, 2011)

I typically make my own but I also keep a bottle of the Sweet Baby Rays on hand. I really like that one and the first Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## johnm1 (Jun 8, 2011)

When I have a party i put the baby rays in a bottle with a little apple juice and pretend it is mine.  I don't say it is my personal stash but I can't help it if they assume!


----------



## BOSTN BEANER (Jun 8, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> BONE HEADS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha good question.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

johnm said:
			
		

> When I have a party i put the baby rays in a bottle with a little apple juice and pretend it is mine.  I don't say it is my personal stash but I can't help it if they assume!


And you guys call me a retard!


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 8, 2011)

Nick said:
			
		

> I recently purchased some blues hog and did the 50/50 with beef broth thing for brisket...I will not be going back to kroger brand or anythin else that smells like acrid liquid smoke(Rempe brainwashed me)  Just a note: the blues hog product itself is actually economically priced...it was the $5 shipping and $8 handling that was so absurd.  They know they have the monopoly on that stuff...and that I am willing to pay for the quality difference...so they push the limits a little...
> 
> Another aside, head country was more expensive to purchase than blues hog from their respective websites...so I bought more Hogg even though I still want to try head country or a Mix of those two.
> 
> One last one:  a little more off topic, I bought the MSG butcher BBQ inject bag that makes inject for 12 briskets and it was way better than my homemade concoction of Accent, unsalted beef broth, and garlic powder.


Head country is a great sauce!  I bought a gallon about a month ago just to try mixing it with Blues Hog. I still haven't gotten around to mixin' em yet and i'm almost outta BH. 
Generally I make mine but when in a pinch it's usually Head Country.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 8, 2011)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> johnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, we do!


----------



## Huntin Smoke (Jun 10, 2011)

I am a Sweet Baby Rays fan


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1ejxtadw]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, we do![/quote:1ejxtadw]
If the helmet fits wear it


----------



## Captain Scarl Bart (Jun 12, 2011)

Make your own. Believe me, when you get your own recipe you'll never buy bottled again.


----------



## dfi (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the texas and Kansas City styles of Bulls Eye, I have never seen the memphis or guinness


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 18, 2011)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's *FOUR* types of Blues Hog Sauces now-a-days.

The Original, Tennessee Red, Mustard, and as of about 4 weeks ago, Smokey Mountain.  Since I don't care for mustard, it's not on my list, but the other three mixed or alone are fantastic.

BOB


----------

